# Turning down RMC ??



## westcoastboy (21 Jun 2010)

Question 
If you were to turn down an offer for RMC .....
Would you then be offered your Civvie University Choice
Is that a possibility or is it if you turn down your RMC offer your OUT


----------



## R. Jorgensen (21 Jun 2010)

I would like to think that yes, the civ university would be offered to you as the "second choice" however, there's always the risk that if you deny the offer to RMC, they'll close you out.

I have many friends who are attending and have attending RMC, some who already have diploma and degrees from civvie Colleges and Univs... they say it's BY FAR better than a civilian university.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jun 2010)

It is a remote possibility and only if there are any civie u spots left to even for you to be considered for them. If there are not then you can go to civie u but at your own cost and then you can either apply again next year or you wait until you graduate and then apply as a DEO.


----------



## hold_fast (21 Jun 2010)

I think it's safe to say that you'd be 'OUT'.

In the eyes of ROTP selection boards, I'm pretty sure that even the students who go to approved Civvie universities should wish they were going to RMC. Turning down an offer to RMC will most likely reflect badly on your passion for a career as an officer, IMO.


----------



## DexOlesa (22 Jun 2010)

Turning down an offer is turning down an offer. You would be put back into the pool of applicants for the next round of selections. Where you may or may not get pocked again. Straight from the recruiters.


----------



## captloadie (22 Jun 2010)

I'm hoping one of our knowledgable recruiters on the forum will have an exact answer, but I believe the offer is to be accepted into the ROTP. Tied to the offer is the school they want you to attend based on the program's needs. So I don't think you can refuse RMC itself, you are actually turning down the ROTP. And yes, next year you may be accepted again, after going through the entire competitive process again, against potentially better candidates. Remember, this ismore than choosing a school and a scholarship, its choosing a potential career.

Last words :

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2010)

From a knowledgeable Recruiter: Yep, you turn down the offer, you've turned down the offer ... apply again next year.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> From a knowledgeable Recruiter: Yep, you turn down the offer, you've turned down the offer ... apply again next year.



And so it should be, IMHO.


----------



## westcoastboy (22 Jun 2010)

I thank You for al your knowledgeable replies, thats why I asked.
I have been reading the boards now for well over a year and notice of course some people get RMC and others get Civvie 
How does that WORK ?
Has the process changed for 2011 ?...........Does everyone now go to RMC ..........My brother is ROPT at Western ( CAMP )
I appreciate all the advise


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2010)

westcoastboy said:
			
		

> I thank You for al your knowledgeable replies, thats why I asked.
> I have been reading the boards now for well over a year and notice of course some people get RMC and others get Civvie
> How does that WORK ?
> Has the process changed for 2011 ?...........Does everyone now go to RMC ..........My brother is ROPT at Western ( CAMP )
> I appreciate all the advise



Some people apply for civie u and are offered RMC.  Some people apply for RMC and are offered civie u.  Variety of reasons why this is but it all comes down to service requirements.  I would like to think that the best applicants are offered RMC but I am not too sure of that anymore.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

I would think as well, that some people are going for a degree that is only offered at certain universities.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I would think as well, that some people are going for a degree that is only offered at certain universities.



Good point!


----------



## Otis (23 Jun 2010)

Personally, I think once RMC has decided that you get ROTP, thier magic 8-ball decides whether you go to RMC or CivvieU ... ha ha ha!

Congratulate your brother westcoast ... apparently he snuck in as one of the last classes accepted at CAMP ... as of this year it's no longer an acceptable ROTP program (though those already in it are grandfathered and will be allowed to finish)


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (24 Jun 2010)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I would like to think that the best applicants are offered RMC but I am not too sure of that anymore.



I wish it was like that but after checking for myself I found that RMC the selection system is really flawed in some places... but don't get me wrong, while I was there I met some of the best people I'll ever meet but the problem is that I also had to deal with some of the most inept, incompetent and sometimes just plain stupid people...


----------



## captloadie (24 Jun 2010)

KrazyHamburglar said:
			
		

> I wish it was like that but after checking for myself I found that RMC the selection system is really flawed in some places... but don't get me wrong, while I was there I met some of the best people I'll ever meet but the problem is that I also had to deal with some of the most inept, incompetent and sometimes just plain stupid people...



Look at the other side though. Had you gone to a civilian university, there would have been 10 times the wrong types of people. The selection process does have faults, but how do you tell which 17 or 18 year hold high school student is going to be an adept leader in 5 years, which at the end of the day is should be the goal.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (24 Jun 2010)

I totally agree with you... but at a civilian university you actually expect it, most of them are not handpicked to be the future leaders of a national organization...


----------



## macknightcr (24 Jun 2010)

KrazyHamburglar said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you... but at a civilian university you actually expect it, most of them are not handpicked to be the future leaders of a national organization...



....and thank God for that haha.


----------

